# first try at home pictures neg film with Lye



## dscrapper (Jul 31, 2017)

I cut up about 1 oz of film and my solution 400 ml water + 6 grams Lye for first test
solution turn brown , film was clear but no sign of silver in bottom after setting over nite . 
filter solution then torch the filter no sign of silver .
Any help would be helpful . Thanks


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 31, 2017)

Color or black and white? I assume it was exposed film since you called it negative?
How much silver are you expecting from 1 oz of film?

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2017)

In one oz of black and white negatives, there is maybe 1/100 of an oz (.3g) of silver, if you're lucky. With color negatives, there is no silver at all - dyes replace the silver during the developing.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 31, 2017)

An oz. of film isn't worth the trouble, you will get so little silver you can't see it. 

What are you trying to do? Was this just a test to see if you are on the right track to do bigger volumes? What kind of film is it? Different types have different amounts of silver, some none at all.


----------



## dscrapper (Jul 31, 2017)

rickbb said:


> An oz. of film isn't worth the trouble, you will get so little silver you can't see it.
> 
> What are you trying to do? Was this just a test to see if you are on the right track to do bigger volumes? What kind of film is it? Different types have different amounts of silver, some none at all.


yes this was just a test . I have more . and they are color . any silver would be for a hobby . I wonder if I can use this method on dry x rays ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2017)

dscrapper said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > An oz. of film isn't worth the trouble, you will get so little silver you can't see it.
> ...


Like I said, forget about developed color film because there is zero silver on it. On the other hand, virgin, undeveloped color film has a lot of silver on it.

By dry x-rays, are you talking about Dryview type x-rays, those that are developed by heat and not developer solution? If so, the black silver MIGHT come off after about an hour in about 200F, 5%-10% NaOH (50-100g/liter). Try the 5% first. Keep in mind that hot NaOH is very dangerous - use a full plastic face shield and good chemical gloves. Put the NaOH in a stainless container to heat it, since hot NaOH will etch glass. Dryview film is quite difficult to process. I only know of one truly successful process and it is proprietary.

If you're not talking about Dryview type film, what are you talking about?


----------



## dscrapper (Jul 31, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> dscrapper said:
> 
> 
> > rickbb said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2017)

If color negatives and Dryview are the only type film you have, your time can definitely be better spent on something completely different.


----------



## dscrapper (Aug 2, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> If color negatives and Dryview are the only type film you have, your time can definitely be better spent on something completely different.


may have about 500 lbs of dry and about 500 lbs of the wet x ray what would a good price to sell this at . or what process would be need for the wet x rays


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2017)

dscrapper said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > If color negatives and Dryview are the only type film you have, your time can definitely be better spent on something completely different.
> ...



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7361&p=66841&hilit=film+chart#p66841

The wet, developed, medical x-ray averages 10 tr.oz. of silver per 100 pounds of film or .1 oz per pound. Nobody really wants the dry film, which can run as high as .1 oz/pound or as low as .04 oz/pound, whether developed or undeveloped, depending on the brand. For the wet film, if you can sell it to a scrap film processor, assuming any still exist, figure that you'll get about 60% of actual value, assuming you pay to get it to their facility. The dry stuff is crap and you'll be lucky to get anything for it. At one time, there were middle men in most cities that would buy the film outright for maybe 30-40% of silver value. This is a dying (or, already dead) business due to the advent of digital x-rays.

Setting up to run film is expensive and 500 pounds of any film is a drop in the bucket. Making money from film is a hi-volume, lo-profit business. Sell it and do something else.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 3, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Sell it and do something else.



The best piece of advice on this topic. 8) 

Jon


----------



## rickbb (Aug 4, 2017)

anachronism said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Sell it and do something else.
> ...



Yep, as someone who has done it small scale, it's really a lot of work. Even though the silver bars are nice and shiny when you get there, it's value is low compared to the work involved to get them.

There are still a few guys going around buying it, at least here in central NC. Doctor's offices have all their old files to get rid of and they will come by to pick it up.


----------

